# Do pond snails eat plants?



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

So yupp, thats my question...I'm pretty sure that they do but I thought I heard that they dont.

Thanks!


----------



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

No, unless they are rotted.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, I have holes in my corkscrew Val's...the only fauna I have in that tank is a betta, two nerites and the pond snails...my larger tank also has amazon swords and they have been getting munched on by something....and if my goldfish did it the leaves would be ripped not neatly chewed...I'm at a loss.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Holes in the leaves usually means some sort of deficiency (potassium? IDK for sure, someone else will chime in, I'm sure).


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

hmm, ok, I just noticed it tonight, and right under the holes was a pond snail...i will have to take pictures of both the vals and the amazon swords.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Most likely that part has melted off, and the snail ate it. Pond snails do not eat healthy plants.

I like some snails in my tanks, eating away the dead stuff stimulates new growth.


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

ye they will only eat dead or dying organic material


----------

